
Co-founder hunting - quinnie
I’m Quynh, founder &amp; CEO of TourMega - I’m a serial entrepreneur and have built a startup that profited over 500k.  I have a background in building marketplaces &amp; aggregators.  TourMega is my current venture.  It’s a search engine for tours and activities. Check us out here:   https:&#x2F;&#x2F;angel.co&#x2F;tourmega<p>We’ve just launched in November 2016, already have 17,000 tours &amp; activities.  We aggregate tours and actives from our partners and doing a revenue sharing structure with them.  We are making more revenue than we spent on ads this month.  I’m looking for either a technical or business co-founder, who’s<p>Interested in the travel space<p>Interested in marketplaces<p>Interested in aggregation&#x2F;data collection&#x2F;machine learning<p>Been there and done that, knows how to wear multiple hats, grow and scale the business<p>Please contact quynh@tourmega.com if you’re interested in chatting ;)
======
VincentTide
Just a heads up, your other site tournative.com has an expired SSL certificate
and Css is not loading correctly on mobile.

------
vcvcvcvc
Impressive!

